# 745i - 19" wheels versus standard wheels



## rocky (Jun 30, 2004)

Ready to buy a 745i. Had a 2001 740i and noticed that the new one (745) rides a bit "harder" than my 2001. I prefer a "softer" ride - getting older. Another dealer also has one with 19" sport wheels. Would you say this one would ride "harder" or "softer" than standard one? My guess would be harder. Is it worth test driving the other one? Anyone?


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

rocky said:


> Ready to buy a 745i. Had a 2001 740i and noticed that the new one (745) rides a bit "harder" than my 2001. I prefer a "softer" ride - getting older. Another dealer also has one with 19" sport wheels. Would you say this one would ride "harder" or "softer" than standard one? My guess would be harder. Is it worth test driving the other one? Anyone?


Test drive as many vehicle combinations as possible. You really want to see the difference before you make your purchase. The larger the wheel, the harder it will drive. Some people(including myself) like that type of ride


----------



## drbmw (Oct 12, 2003)

rocky said:


> Ready to buy a 745i. Had a 2001 740i and noticed that the new one (745) rides a bit "harder" than my 2001. I prefer a "softer" ride - getting older. Another dealer also has one with 19" sport wheels. Would you say this one would ride "harder" or "softer" than standard one? My guess would be harder. Is it worth test driving the other one? Anyone?


I've got the 19 inchers. I think the ride is not as soft as it could be. But the ride isn't bad either. It came down to what I wanted most. I settled for wheels and tires that in my opinion looked much more aggressive and desireable. You have to decide: softer ride, or slightly harder ride but better look.


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

We've got the 19" sport pack wheels on our 7. The ride IMO is perfect. It isn't that cushy and isn't on the harsh side either. You can't even feel a hard hit when going over road imperfections and small bumps.


----------

